# New Album from Cellist Zuill Bailey



## telarc (May 16, 2008)

Be sure to check out Zuill Bailey, Martin West, San Francisco Ballet Orchestra on Zuill Baileys new Telarc Release, Russian Masterpieces for Cello and Orchestra.

Zuill Bailey is widely considered one of the premiere cellists in the world. His rare combination of celebrated artistry, technical wizardry as well as his engaging personality has secured his place as one of the most sought after and active cellists today.

Purchase his new album at:
http://www.concordmusicgroup.com/artists/Zuill-Bailey-Martin-West-San-Francisco-Ballet-Orchestra/


----------

